
Yelp Co-Founder: 'No amount of money will get us to manipulate reviews' - bjansn
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/229884
======
ibsathish
Good One & hope it stays true. Hotel owners have started hating Tripadvisor
precisely for the very reason of manipulative reviews and hate posts.

Yet, in a large crowdsourced model, you really cannot control such things from
competitors, paid agents etc. A challenge to be solved.

